# 2008 Brute Force 750 voltage/actuator problem



## vigilance (May 5, 2010)

Hello. I am new to this forum and hoping for some help with my '08 Brute Force 750. I have had my brute for around 4 months and can't get the 4wd to engage. I have gone through the various test suggested by the manual as well as hooking the actuator directly to a power source and it works fine. The only test that is coming back showing a problem is when I test the voltage at the actuator control unit, the voltage going to the front actuator is only 4.6V, according to the manual this shoule be 12V same as battery. This is where I can really used help. Where do I start digging to find out why I'm only getting 4.6V?


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

under your seat! check all connection and dielectric grease them. also grease the actuator connections...sounds like a corrosion promblem


----------

